# All Day Vapes - Flavour Updating Project



## YeOldeOke (6/9/18)

Word is that perfection is unattainable. This means that there is always room for improvement.

Over the past 2 years we have developed a very large range of flavours, improved our offering in various ways - flexibility in customers choosing base ratios, nic strength, packaging options, menthol strengths in our Chilled range, cashback, cheap to free shipping etc.

So now what next. Developing more flavours is not really a viable option, the choice is already very large and becomes confusing. But we love developing flavours 

Therefore we have decided to revisit all our flavours and improve them where we possibly can even though we have been getting very good reviews. A major project for sure, but we lovit. 

We know many of our customers have their favourites that they keep reordering, we will take great care to improve all flavours, and not spoil their favourite vapes.

We've been at it for a while now, and are launching the reformulations of the following flavours today. Over the next weeks and months we will announce reformulations in this thread as we go through them.

The reformulation drive is aimed at giving you a fuller vape with more flavour, even with MTL which seems to have become more popular of late.





Apple & Key Lime




Lychee & Pear





Melon Mix




Peach & Cherry



Pineapple & Lychee




Strawberry & Banana





Strawberry Lemonade




Strawberry Yogurt Panna Cotta

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 2


----------



## YeOldeOke (12/9/18)

Strawberry Delight reformulated!

The reformulation drive is aimed at giving you a fuller vape with more flavour, even with MTL which seems to have become more popular of late.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## YeOldeOke (13/9/18)

Strawberry Shake reformulated!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## YeOldeOke (17/9/18)

Creme Brulee reformulated!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## YeOldeOke (21/9/18)

Chocolate Creme Brulee reformulated.




Berries & Pistachio Ice Cream reformulated.




Mint Choc Chip Ice Cream reformulated.

Summer's here!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## YeOldeOke (24/9/18)

Mocha Ice Cream has been reformulated

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## YeOldeOke (25/9/18)

Our delicious Persian Delight now even more delicious!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## YeOldeOke (27/9/18)

Our very popular Nuts'n'Stuff Ice Cream reformulated!






One of our top sellers - Chilled Pineapple reformulated to make it even better!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## YeOldeOke (3/10/18)

Our reformulation drive continues unabated.




Chilled Irish Cream





Chilled Liquorice

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## YeOldeOke (9/10/18)

We have reformulated the popular Chilled Grape.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Sven (9/10/18)

How long does delivery take?


----------



## YeOldeOke (9/10/18)

Sven said:


> How long does delivery take?


@Sven It will be dispatched today and you should receive it tomorrow morning. You will receive an email with tracking number within an hour.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Sven (9/10/18)

YeOldeOke said:


> @Sven It will be dispatched today and you should receive it tomorrow morning.



Thanks!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Sven (10/10/18)

Sven said:


> Thanks!!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


Thanks for the juice!
Excellent taste!! 
Love the bottle it comes in!



Will buy some more samples soon and then do the real order in bigger bottles!
Really impressed by the service!!!
Thanks!!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## YeOldeOke (10/10/18)

@Sven Thanks for your order! Glad you like it.

You do have a choice of either those bottles or Chubby Gorillas.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## YeOldeOke (11/10/18)

Another *very* popular flavour reformulated! Don't worry, we are extremely careful to improve, not degrade.




Chilled Red Berries

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## YeOldeOke (12/10/18)

Our latest reformulations.




Chilled Mint





Chilled Black Berries

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## ADV-Des (15/10/18)

Another top seller reformulated - very carefully!




Chilled Pomberry Cococream - another favourite rated 5 stars by everybody. Then why do we reformulate our 5 star juices? Because there is ALWAYS room for improvement!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## YeOldeOke (17/10/18)

Irish Cookie Shake reformulated,


----------



## YeOldeOke (18/10/18)

Another top seller reformulated for an even better, fuller vape.




Chocmint Shake


----------

